# Firmware update for a RNS-510



## jrscpu2004 (Sep 2, 2012)

Our 2014 VW CC Executive's radio has been acting weirdly lately. I have noticed some of these symptoms:
1- Upon starting the cars engine, the radio displays, " SWL Initialization, Please Wait! " . Usually, when done, it returns to the last normal screen and works properly.
2- Upon starting the engine, the radio will also display, " Volkswagen Infotainment ", when done, it returns to last normal screen and work properly.
3- Sometimes while playing properly, the radio will shut off to a dark screen. Eventually, it will re-boot and go into a normal screen.
I know it seems it's likely it's going to finally die, but I'm wondering if others have had this issue and possibly a cure??
I updated the GPS's map data with the VW "Here" DVD disc about 1 1/2 years ago and that's the only update if done and that's not a Firmware update, just the map update.
I checked out some You Tube videos showing users updating their RNS-510 radios of various different models of the RNS-510. Currently, the RNS-510 radio has well over
20 different part number versions. Our RNS-510 is model number 3C0035684L, running SW-Version 5374 & HW-Version H23. I learned that usually after performing the
SW Firmware update, the radio's HDD gets totally wiped-out. That would wipe out the entire GPS program and the map update data I had installed. I don't know if the
Here Map Data update would be enough to restore a wiped HDD. 
I went onto eBay and did a search for any item being sold for a VW RNS-510, P/N- 3C0035684L and along with numerous RNS-510's it brought up a Seller called
ExtremeNetwork (eBay Item # 301717793180), 5382 USA RNS-510 Navigation Firmware Upgrade + DVD In Motion + Service Menu. This VW Firmware disc is marked published as of 01-08-2015.
Our 2014 VW CC Executive still would have been under the regular VW warranty coverage the date of its publication, yet the VW dealer didn't inform or perform the newer
Firmware update. If been in contact with a VW Dealer and was informed the SW-Version 5374 is the only current Firmware available for our particular model. 
This whole affair is confusing the heck out of me and I hoping someone here at VW Vortex has had similar issues or possible answers.
If you look at the listed issues if listed it may in fact be our RNS-510 is on it's way to completely failing. I wonder if the RNS-510's internal fan might be intermittent or just
plain be dead. I work with computers and know a cooling fan is absolutely critical to keep a CPU running at a proper temperature and if our RNS-510's radio was without a 
properly running fan, that this might also be a possible issue. I'm trying to see if there is another "Hidden" service menu that a User can tap into to check this??
I think this RNS-510 replacement is in excess of $1400 and if our RNS-510 fails, it takes out Music, XM Radio access, GPS function, Blue Tooth cell phone access & the Safety Rear View Camera function, so that's 
quite a multifunctional list of items. 
Again, if anyone here at VW Vortex has anything to add, I would deeply appreciate their comments. Thank you.


----------



## hamilgs (Mar 7, 2001)

I bought the firmware upgrade from Peter at Extreme Networks and am glad I did. I think your "L" version means that you have a solid state hard drive as opposed to the slower rotating drive. Peter also services the RNS-510. On my revision "J" unit, the boot screen or splash had a horizontal shift in the world map. Updating the firmware fixed that.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-5382-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## tmnibbe (Apr 29, 2020)

*2012 Passat SEL Premium*

Hello,
I'm new to all things VW. I have a 2012 Passat SEL Premium that was purchased from a family friend. It was very well cared for, but I'm annoyed by the radio/nav system. The Sirius buttons that show up are presenting the old stations (Playboy Radio and Martha Steward Living Radio) when I have the station number saved to my favorites. Some are up to date and others aren't. I purchased a firmware update CD on Ebay that took me from SW Version 3690 to 4366
I have Part number: 3C8035684E HW Version H61. I thought that once I was up to 4366 I could jump up the next level, but the seller on ebay said that 4366 is as far as my unit has been updated... Is this true? I ordered the newer update CD and the 2018 US maps on ebay, but I don't want to try them if it will mess anything up. Help and Thank you!


----------

